# 2009: 52 weeks of protective styles



## Butterfly08 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year guys!  

Ok, I really DON'T want to call this idea a challenge, but I want this to supplement the Bootcamp and HYH challenges that are going on. Basically, I did HYH last year and I got stuck in a rut of wet buns. 

I want to encourage challenge participants to experiment with creative protective styles so that we can feel like we're enjoying our hair as it grows. It would be great if you could post your interpretation of each week's style so that we can get ideas from each other. 

Anybody interested?  I'll start off Week 1 and post my pic next.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 1, 2009)

WEEK 1: THE SIDE BUN

You can do it tight and neat like this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFB0Ky3MxIE&feature=channel_page

Or you can do some twisty, curly, messy ones like this:


----------



## unalteredone (Jan 1, 2009)

I really like this challenge idea! And messy side buns are my favorite type of buns!

Question: so what if i come up with a cool protective style like... today? Could i share it as a PS for week 2? Or would i have to wait? Or are you the only distributor of PS of the Week pics? lol.


----------



## jeabai (Jan 1, 2009)

I have no hair! LOL! Subscribing anyway


----------



## smwrigh3 (Jan 1, 2009)

sounds cool.... I will try and do this too! Can we only do buns?


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jan 1, 2009)

great idea.. I've been wearing a bun for 2 years, and it's the same one every single day.. I am so slow when it comes to styling my hair.. 
bumping, bumping


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 1, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> Question: so what if i come up with a cool protective style like... today? Could i share it as a PS for week 2? Or would i have to wait? Or are you the only distributor of PS of the Week pics? lol.


 
No I'm definitely not the only distributor lol!  Please share!  We can definitely do it for week 2.



jbailey said:


> I have no hair! LOL! Subscribing anyway


 
You look like you have some hair missy! 



smwrigh3 said:


> sounds cool.... I will try and do this too! Can we only do buns?


 
Mine was technically not a bun because some curls were hanging, so yeah - just come up with your own interpretation of the week's inspiration style. It's just intended to give you ideas to get out of whatever PS rut you're in.  For me it was a wet bun because it was so quick and easy, but this year I want to put more effort into mine.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 1, 2009)

Great idea! But the only protective style I do are two strand twists I'm gonna braid it up for the next three months though, does this count?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in tree braids right now doing the experiment listed below n my siggy. However, when I take them down I will be on a PS mission - forging my way to BSL by my 35th b-day. 

Anyhoo...I have alot of protective style links that I've saved 4 ideas. Some from other threads - some I've found on my own. Here are 2 of my faves. I will post my very 1st protective style as soon as I take my braids down. HTH...

http://www.haircomesthebride.com/ - this is a website for bridal hair accessories. However with each accessory, they show a picture of the actual accessory used in a hairstyle (just click on the pic of the accessory). Normally the hairstyle is a protective style. Now, you don't have to buy from them but you can take the ideas & buy cheaper accessories. Ebay is 1 of my fave sites for inexpensive hair accessories.

For the hair styling challenge (like me) this is a french bun styling tool: http://www.adiscountbeauty.com//page611.html - I haven't purchased it yet so I can't say if it works or not but...here's a pic of a simply adorned french bun to go with it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry if this pic is too big.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 2, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> Great idea! But the only protective style I do are two strand twists I'm gonna braid it up for the next three months though, does this count?


 
I believe braids and twists are protective styles in that there is little to no manipulation once the hair is braided or twisted. If your braids are long enough and not plaited to your scalp maybe you could experiment with buns and french rolls to jazz it up a bit! I found a YT video of a girl who posted like 30 different styles that she did with her braids, it was really amazing.  I'll see if I can find it for you.



nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm in tree braids right now doing the experiment listed below n my siggy. However, when I take them down I will be on a PS mission - forging my way to BSL by my 35th b-day.
> 
> Anyhoo...I have alot of protective style links that I've saved 4 ideas. Some from other threads - some I've found on my own. Here are 2 of my faves. I will post my very 1st protective style as soon as I take my braids down. HTH...
> 
> ...


 
That pic is pretty. I actually wanted to do french rolls for week 2 unless someone else has an idea!  Off to visit the site.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 6, 2009)

WEEK 2: THE FAUX BOB

I am posting this a little early since I just tried one today. I will be back with pics after my workout.  This is a great way to get another day or two out of an old or frizzy rollerset (or even braid out) - especially if the ends are uneven and would require rolling or curling for uniformity. I literally did it in less than 5 minutes.  BRB


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Faux Bob (BEFORE - old, frizzy rollerset hair):







AFTER:


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 7, 2009)

imma just keep my eye on this thread, my hair isn't long enough for buns....but this is very interesting!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 7, 2009)

luxe.li. said:


> imma just keep my eye on this thread, my hair isn't long enough for buns....but this is very interesting!


 
Well hmm, you just gave me an idea. I think I will do french rolls next week unless someone else jumps in, but maybe I will incorporate some flat rolls that you could try.


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 7, 2009)

alright that sounds like a plan, just show me a picture and I'll try it!!! thanks!


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 7, 2009)

Great thread!  I don't have enough hair to style right now either. We need some protective styles for those that have just BC...all I can think of right now are twists!


----------



## yellow08 (Jan 7, 2009)

easy enough for me...I wear a weave as my PS


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 7, 2009)

Butterfly08, you got some seriously beautiful hair on your head! And those nails.... I kinda wanna join but i've been basicly doing the same protective style since forever, too.Meanwhile i'll add this to the list.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 7, 2009)

great idea for a thread.

eta: love the phone!!!!


----------



## mrsmercery (Jan 7, 2009)

Butterfly '08 your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 7, 2009)

Butterfly your bun for week 2 is cute. Can't wait until I take my tree braids out next week so I can join in from time to time.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sugarhoneyicetea said:


> Great thread! I don't have enough hair to style right now either. We need some protective styles for those that have just BC...all I can think of right now are twists!


 
Does anyone have pics of protective styles for shorter hair? I will look for some pics online and try to post options for all hair lengths starting with Week 3.



wheezy807 said:


> Butterfly08, you got some seriously beautiful hair on your head! *And those nails*.... I kinda wanna join but i've been basicly doing the same protective style since forever, too.Meanwhile i'll add this to the list.


 
 Thanks. I actually have a new pic to post to the Nail Fanatics Thread tonight. 


LadyEsquire said:


> great idea for a thread.
> 
> eta: love the phone!!!!


 
Thank you! I got straight clowned over the holidays.  Folx were calling me Kimora Junior.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright ladies, I wanna see pics of your PS's!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 10, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Alright ladies, I wanna see pics of your PS's!!!


 
Here goes. I took my tree braids down a few days early, blowdried w/Pinkskates' tension method & here's my french roll. Need more practice.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 10, 2009)

How did I miss this thread!! I love your faux bob too- it's so pretty! I will try that once my hair gets a bit longer. When I get a chance, I'll post some different protective styles too! You ladies have wonderful styles.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 10, 2009)

Great idea and I love your phone.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 10, 2009)

This is the protective style I've been sportin' since december 28th. I washed and deep conditioned my hair today, and finished by twisting my hair. I'm gonna get my hair braided next week.


----------



## civic4800 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice idea!! Here's my interpretation of the Week 1 side bun.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 11, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Here goes. I took my tree braids down a few days early, blowdried w/Pinkskates' tension method & here's my french roll. Need more practice.


 
I like the low french roll!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 11, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> How did I miss this thread!! I love your faux bob too- it's so pretty! I will try that once my hair gets a bit longer. When I get a chance, I'll post some different protective styles too! You ladies have wonderful styles.


 
Thanks, please post when you get a chance! 



ShaniKeys said:


> This is the protective style I've been sportin' since december 28th. I washed and deep conditioned my hair today, and finished by twisting my hair. I'm gonna get my hair braided next week.


 
Cool - did you do the twists yourself? I'm trying to come up with a style that could be used on shorter hair. I'm trying to incorporate flat twists somehow.....:scratchch....Maybe I could do one layer of free twists like yours on the top. Imma play around with it tomorrow.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 11, 2009)

civic4800 said:


> Nice idea!! Here's my interpretation of the Week 1 side bun.


 
I love it! Where did you get the flower? All my flowers suck rocks.


----------



## civic4800 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks!
I got this flower from Claire's in brown, lite green and black.


----------



## TeaKyoo (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll join.  I promised myself no more pony puff tucks in the new year but then realized my hair was growing thanks to that tuck.

I will have get my camera ready for my protective styles.  I love the idea of this challenge!

TQ


----------



## thebraudgroup (Jan 11, 2009)

Great idea Butterfly!  I'm subscribing!  I don't put any thought into my protective style, I just pin or tie it up.  I really need to do better.


----------



## Lovestyr (Jan 11, 2009)

hi everyone....may i join pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## hardymem (Jan 11, 2009)

I would like to join if its not too late, I'm trying to step my game up and make it to bsl by June 09.  I will post pictures of my protective styles as I do new ones.  Today my hair is under a scarf so will start tomorrow.  Thanks for allowing me to grow with yall!!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 11, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Cool - *did you do the twists yourself? I'm trying to come up with a style that could be used on shorter hair*. I'm trying to incorporate flat twists somehow.....:scratchch....Maybe I could do one layer of free twists like yours on the top. Imma play around with it tomorrow.


 
Yes I did them myself The hair in your siggy seems long, are you transitioning?


----------



## Tee (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the looks ladies.


Butterfly....Great tread and pretty looks. I am loving them.
nakialovesshoes...I think your french roll came out beautiful!  I love it.
shankikeys.....Great job.  I love the black clip.  I found a few in silver and gold.  I will be on the look out for a solid black clip now.
Civic4800......Your side bun is so darn pretty.  I, like butterfly, can't find flowers that look pretty.  Yours is a beautiful addition!
You ladies need to add some "how to's" instructions.  Again, simply beautiful.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 11, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Does anyone have pics of protective styles for shorter hair? I will look for some pics online and try to post options for all hair lengths starting with Week 3.
> 
> How short are you talking?
> 
> ...


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 11, 2009)

This is what I'm rocking today....

Zury Instant Pony HZ-P014


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a couple of threads with cute protective styles...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=212633

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=183615

My side bun...






Another bun with some hair candy...






Phoney Bun






Another cute bun


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll be wet bunning in February through the end of April.  After that, I'm going to have to get some spare hair and rock some ponies; otherwise, I KNOW I'm going to want to wear my hair down and that's counterproductive.

Great thread!  *subscribing*


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a youtube tutorial of a style I've been wearing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO96tIc04VQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 11, 2009)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> Here is a youtube tutorial of a style I've been wearing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO96tIc04VQ&feature=channel_page


 

I heart the back of the hair. The front leaves a little to be desired. I may play with it to see what I come up with that's a bit different. But I love the overall concept of this do!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 12, 2009)

Cute messy updo for short hair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE105h92o8E


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 12, 2009)

Another cute updo...I think I might rock this tomorrow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7HwsCMGCvw


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 12, 2009)

hmmmm... subscribing


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's today's do...
















Here's a more detailed explanation...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6725087&postcount=52


----------



## AngelDoll (Jan 12, 2009)

Cute buns ladies. Will be watching this thread for style inspirations.


----------



## civic4800 (Jan 12, 2009)

sorry for the confusion...are we on week 3 or still on week 2 faux buns?  if we're on week 3, what bun type are we going for this week?  thanks


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 12, 2009)

So are we limited to whatever the particular style of the week is? I guess I thought it was more a free for all in terms of what the style was, as long as it was protective. Sorry if I hijacked the thread...LOL


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 12, 2009)

prettyeyez0724 said:


> hi everyone....may i join pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee?


 
Sure, lol! But this isn't technically a challenge, it's an inspiration thread.  all I ask is that you post a pic whenever you attempt one of the styles - OR if you have one to add! 



hardymem said:


> I would like to join if its not too late, I'm trying to step my game up and make it to bsl by June 09. I will post pictures of my protective styles as I do new ones. Today my hair is under a scarf so will start tomorrow. Thanks for allowing me to grow with yall!!


 
Great goal! I'm pushing for BSL myself. Please post a pic whenever you get a chance! 



ShaniKeys said:


> Yes I did them myself The hair in your siggy seems long, are you transitioning?


 
Cool. I really need to work with the twists, it's not my strong point, but Im determined to get them down. I'm not transitioning, but I am stretching for 4 months at a time.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tee said:


> You ladies need to add some "how to's" instructions. Again, simply beautiful.


 
Will do - I was just wondering about whether I should do that. 




arr1216 said:


> Butterfly08 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have pics of protective styles for shorter hair? I will look for some pics online and try to post options for all hair lengths starting with Week 3.
> ...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 12, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> Here are a couple of threads with cute protective styles...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=212633
> 
> ...


 
*Drooling* - thanks I was looking for that thread, it is GREAT!!  I can't wait to try some of these and you look great. Aren't you on YT? I recognize that first pic, lol. And that second bun with all those flowers!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 12, 2009)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> I'll be wet bunning in February through the end of April. After that, I'm going to have to get some spare hair and rock some ponies; otherwise, I KNOW I'm going to want to wear my hair down and that's counterproductive.
> 
> Great thread! *subscribing*


 
Great! Try to vary your wet bun if you want, like the placement and even the way you twist and secure it. This will keep one part of your hair from thinning or breaking, plus it will give some great variety! 



arr1216 said:


> I heart the back of the hair. The front leaves a little to be desired. I may play with it to see what I come up with that's a bit different. But I love the overall concept of this do!


 
I like that style too. I would work with the front also. I am having a problem getting the front to look as nice as the back for my styles.  Maybe it's because I'm 9.5 weeks post.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 12, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> Here's today's do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like the way your front look sjust as good as your back.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 12, 2009)

civic4800 said:


> sorry for the confusion...are we on week 3 or still on week 2 faux buns? if we're on week 3, what bun type are we going for this week? thanks


 


arr1216 said:


> So are we limited to whatever the particular style of the week is? I guess I thought it was more a free for all in terms of what the style was, as long as it was protective. Sorry if I hijacked the thread...LOL


 
I'm gonna start Week 3 on the 15th. I know it's a little wonky but that'll help me keep up. Each week will be a different PS, not necessarily a bun. I'm thinking of "Funky French Rolls" based on an earlier suggestion but I'm scanning the thread for you guy's other ideas and pics so everyone can contribute.

It is a free for all - the overall goal is just to provide inspiration and encourage ladies to try any of the PS offered. So even though Week 1 was the side bun and we are in week 2, if you still want to do the side bun, go for it!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 12, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I'm gonna start Week 3 on the 15th. I know it's a little wonky but that'll help me keep up. Each week will be a different PS, not necessarily a bun. I'm thinking of "Funky French Rolls" based on an earlier suggestion but I'm scanning the thread for you guy's other ideas and pics so everyone can contribute.
> 
> It is a free for all - the overall goal is just to provide inspiration and encourage ladies to try any of the PS offered. So even though Week 1 was the side bun and we are in week 2, if you still want to do the side bun, go for it!


 Thanks for clarifying. I was messing up, I wasn't going along with any themes, I was just trying to vary my updos everyday so I don't get bored with them.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 12, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> *Drooling* - thanks I was looking for that thread, it is GREAT!!  I can't wait to try some of these and you look great. Aren't you on YT? I recognize that first pic, lol. And that second bun with all those flowers!


 
Awww thanks! Yeah I'm on YT although I haven't uploaded a video in FOR-EV-ER! I need to get back to that, cuz I liked it!

Yeah, I over did it with the hair candy...LOL


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 12, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I like the way your front look sjust as good as your back.


 

I sorta dig this look...it's that "oh i just got up and pinned my hair up" look. effortless and messy but still looks cute....that's what i like about it.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 12, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I was messing up, I wasn't going along with any themes, I was just trying to vary my updos everyday so I don't get bored with them.


 
Yeah me too...

I started this challenge...but got no takers...LOL

It can sorta go with this challenge/inspiration thread....

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=323053


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in this one


----------



## ladytee2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Great thread.  I did the southerntease bun today.  I will try to post a picture.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 12, 2009)

ladytee2 said:


> Great thread. I did the southerntease bun today. I will try to post a picture.


 
I think I'm gonna try that tomorrow! Can't wait to see your pics...


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 12, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> I think I'm gonna try that tomorrow! Can't wait to see your pics...


 
Yeah I think I'm going to try it tomorrow, too. 

Well here's my so-called side bun. Really it's just a ponytail w/my ends tucked under.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 12, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Yeah I think I'm going to try it tomorrow, too.
> 
> Well here's my so-called side bun. Really it's just a ponytail w/my ends tucked under.
> 
> ...


 
Thats a cute do!!!!!


----------



## unalteredone (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's how i wear my side bun. I wrap a weft of hair around my side ponytail, and then loop it around as if to make a knot. I pin it in place and go!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^That's so cute! The bangs really finish off the look!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

WEEK 3: THE FUNKY FRENCH (ROLL)

Thanks Nakialovesshoes for suggesting the french roll in post #9. I'll start us off:

Style A:

I did this after completing a pony tail rollerset. I gathered it into a ponytail then twisted up and left the curly ends out. I only used 2 or 3 large bobby pins and arranged the curls until I liked them. I also experimented with a crystal accessory.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Style B:

Half french, half bun

I separated into 2 sections - the top I twisted into a french roll and left the curly ends out. The bottom is a bun. Very quick and easy!!!











And here's the front:


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Style C:

Alright, last one , and surprisingly my favorite - the "Double French"

I am almost 10 weeks post, so last night I cowashed, separated into 2 sections, bunned and tied with a wrap cap. No comb, no brush. Woke up like this: 





Step 2: Undo the top bun and twist it towards the right or left, leaving the ends out:





Step 3: Twist the loose part and tuck it on top of the roll. Pin to secure.





Step 4: Do the same process with the lower bun, but twist starting in the opposite direction. I made a little s pattern because I had some hair left over after twisting each way:





Final Step: Add an accessory if you like:





And from the front


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

ladytee2 said:


> Great thread. I did the southerntease bun today. I will try to post a picture.


 
There will DEFINITELY be a southerntease bun week.  Very, very soon.  Love that bun!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 15, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> There will DEFINITELY be a southerntease bun week.  Very, very soon.  Love that bun!


 
I tried that this week and couldn't really get it. It's best suited for really old, fallen rollersets or staight do's. Mine must have been too curly. So I will try another week.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 15, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Style C:
> 
> Alright, last one , and surprisingly my favorite - the "Double French"
> 
> ...


 
That is cute to death!!!!!!!! I'm not a huge french bun fan, but you are making me want to try this for real!

Maybe one week can be the double bun, cuz I like that too!!!!


----------



## unalteredone (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a style i threw my hair into this morning:

I pincurled my hair past night fairly tightly,used 4 mini claw clips to hold the hair down into a ponytail/bun like shape, and used two bobby pins on the sides.  then i put on a headband, and my friends seemed to like it!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 16, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> I tried that this week and couldn't really get it. It's best suited for really old, fallen rollersets or staight do's. Mine must have been too curly. So I will try another week.


 
You're right, it works for old sets. My sis couldn't get it either. I dunno why, she's MBL with no layers.  I have serious layers but I love the way this bun comes out!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 16, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> Yeah me too...
> 
> I started this challenge...but got no takers...LOL
> 
> ...


 
That's a great challenge. I just dunno if I could keep up with 7 different styles in a week, especially since I was able to get my double french to last 2 days.  I think I will try it next week and see. :scratchch


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 16, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> Here's a style i threw my hair into this morning:
> 
> I pincurled my hair past night fairly tightly,used 4 mini claw clips to hold the hair down into a ponytail/bun like shape, and used two bobby pins on the sides. then i put on a headband, and my friends seemed to like it!


 
Very cute, and I LOVE THE HEADBAND!  How do you get it to stay in your head? I just lost a silk Ann Taylor one and I didn't even know it was gone!


----------



## unalteredone (Jan 16, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Very cute, and I LOVE THE HEADBAND!  How do you get it to stay in your head? I just lost a silk Ann Taylor one and I didn't even know it was gone!



LOL, that happens to me all the time with my thinner headbands, they turn into overgrown ponytail holders, and no one bothers to let me know!

I've had that headband for a long time (maybe since junior high/high school?) so i have no idea where i got it. But it's crocheted, so 
it doesnt really move anywhere.


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 16, 2009)

Super cute thread Butterfly!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 18, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> Cute messy updo for short hair
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE105h92o8E


 
OT, but I've been trying to figure out how to wear my MAC Chrome Yellow shadow. This vid gave me an idea.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 19, 2009)

I attached a pic of my protective style for the week (pls don't laught at me). I was supposed to braid my hair this week, but things went wrong and I'll only be braiding it at the end of the month.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 20, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> I attached a pic of my protective style for the week (pls don't laught at me). I was supposed to braid my hair this week, but things went wrong and I'll only be braiding it at the end of the month.


 
What did you use to secure the buns? I've done double buns like that before, just a little lower.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 20, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> What did you use to secure the buns? I've done double buns like that before, just a little lower.


 I've done them too, I think they're cute. I always have my lower too, somewhere around the level of my ears.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 20, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> *What did you use to secure the buns?* I've done double buns like that before, just a little lower.


 
Very elastic ponytail holders, with no metal or anything.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 20, 2009)

I love mini buns! I wear mine low too.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think this will be my style for tomorrow as well.  I'm going to work out so I'll need to cw afterwards, I'll just make them low and close together.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 22, 2009)

WEEK 4: THE DOUBLE BUN

In honor of ShaniKeys, this week's style is the double bun. You can do them side by side like ShaniKeys, or one on top, on on the bottom. 

Here's a pic of my double bun again. Tomorrow I will wash and do one like SK's.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 22, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> WEEK 4: THE DOUBLE BUN
> 
> In honor of ShaniKeys, this week's style is the double bun. You can do them side by side like ShaniKeys, or one on top, on on the bottom.
> 
> Here's a pic of my double bun again. Tomorrow I will wash and do one like SK's.


 
Thank you so much Butterfly, this really makes me feel better about my buns, I redid them a bit lower and I feel much more comfortable now. This style is so beautiful on you, I will try it one day when my hair grows longer, looking forward to see your double buns side by side.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 23, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> Thank you so much Butterfly, this really makes me feel better about my buns, I redid them a bit lower and I feel much more comfortable now. This style is so beautiful on you, I will try it one day when my hair grows longer, looking forward to see your double buns side by side.


 
LMBO at the smiley. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post my pic tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## momi (Jan 24, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Faux Bob (BEFORE - old, frizzy rollerset hair):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
<off topic>
Your nails look so strong and healthy


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Jan 24, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> Cute messy updo for short hair
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE105h92o8E


 

My version of this updo...forgot to take pics from the front too


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 24, 2009)

Tee said:


> Love the looks ladies.
> 
> 
> Civic4800......Your side bun is so darn pretty. I, like butterfly, can't find flowers that look pretty. Yours is a beautiful addition!




Go to a craft store, like Michael's. Buy the bulk artificial flowers that come on the stem.  Clip the blooms you want.  Glue them to a barrette, clip, etc, or just use the bendable stem and bobby pin them in your hair.  I did this recently for NYE.  The bulk silk/fake flowers are like 1.99 a stem.  Michael's had three whole rows of flowers to choose from.  The orchids I used came 7 to a stem for that price.  
Very recessionista!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 24, 2009)

I LOVE this thread!!  I'm trying to not relax until April  and need more updos to do...Here is mine, done Friday and will be worn until NEXT Friday...

All I did was get perm rod rollers, medium, make a side sweep one one side, slick the hair back on the other side (like gathering up in a ponytail) and curl tightly the rest of the hair in sporadic hand parted sections...Tied it down so it could be sleek and in the morning,took the curlers out...got 6 tiny octopus clips and made "chunky" flat twists in the front and two in the back to pin it up, like a ponytail..the hair that is now out and curled, I pinned under like a bun...Voila!! It helps SO much since I was getting breakage from attempting tight buns ALL the time...

I'll be watching this thread and borrowing a few ideas myself...  Keep posting ladies!!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 24, 2009)

HappyHairDreams said:


> My version of this updo...forgot to take pics from the front too
> 
> View attachment 25897
> 
> View attachment 25899


 
Cute. That looks very intricate. 



LaidBak said:


> [/list]Go to a craft store, like Michael's. Buy the bulk artificial flowers that come on the stem. Clip the blooms you want. Glue them to a barrette, clip, etc, or just use the bendable stem and bobby pin them in your hair. I did this recently for NYE. The bulk silk/fake flowers are like 1.99 a stem. Michael's had three whole rows of flowers to choose from. The orchids I used came 7 to a stem for that price.
> Very *recessionista*!


 
Great idea and I love the term! I'mma have to use it!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 24, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> I LOVE this thread!!  I'm trying to not relax until April  and need more updos to do...Here is mine, done Friday and will be worn until NEXT Friday...
> 
> All I did was get perm rod rollers, medium, make a side sweep one one side, slick the hair back on the other side (like gathering up in a ponytail) and curl tightly the rest of the hair in sporadic hand parted sections...Tied it down so it could be sleek and in the morning,took the curlers out...got 6 tiny octopus clips and made "chunky" flat twists in the front and two in the back to pin it up, like a ponytail..the hair that is now out and curled, I pinned under like a bun...Voila!! It helps SO much since I was getting breakage from attempting tight buns ALL the time...
> 
> ...


 
I am loving this to death. I agree, the tight buns can cause breakage. I love how full this looks!!!! Ok, I gotta get back on the ball.  I have a double bun pic to post, which came out pretty good. Then next week I need to choose one of you guys' full looks. I'm feenin' some volume!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are my double buns:


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 25, 2009)

Your double buns are too cute Butterfly08!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 26, 2009)

Please oh please let's add this to the repertoire...

This girl was at an event I was working and asked to take a picture of her hair cuz it was so cute.






She said she wrapped her hair and pinned it in place.

The front was a band that she pinned in a very mini hump to the opposite side of the bun...added a nice bit of texture.

By adding hair, I think even those of us that don't have this length can do this style.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 26, 2009)

Subscribing...great ideas


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 27, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> Please oh please let's add this to the repertoire...
> 
> This girl was at an event I was working and asked to take a picture of her hair cuz it was so cute.
> 
> ...


 
I saw this in your other thread. I am gonna have to try a sleeker side bun, I have only done the messy one. In order for me to get sleek styles I have to "prep it" the night before, meaning basically pull it into the bun and tie a scarf on it. I am 11.5 weeks post relaxer so I have to  my ng to get it to lay down.


----------



## Rei (Jan 29, 2009)

I actually saw this youtube video and had to post it here! Bow hair! How awesome  It's pretty creative, but for people who have longer hair (BSL-MBL) maybe APL can pull it off? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYn23fg-bO4&feature=related

Its in Japanese. Its pretty self explanatory though but i'll do a quick translate.

First put the hair that you want to put in the ribbon in a hairtie
secondly, fluff out the hair and take a section of the hair thats only in the center of the hairtie. After that, take the hair thats left and leaving a little space, put it in another hairtie. you should make sure your hair is really smooth and brushed for people who want the bow to look really neat. Take the hair in between the two ties, split it into two, and create a shape of a ribbon. Here you can choose the size of your ribbon. If you want a large bow, take a larger section of hair, if you want a small bow, take a smaller section of the hair. AFter youv'e chosen how big of a bow you want to make, secure the hair with a bobby pin (lol i actually didn't know how to say this until this video, i'm learning too), in the direction of the hairtie straight into the foundation of the bow. After you've put in the pins, now to hide the rest of the hair inside the ribbon. Split the hair that is left into two, and (this part is kind of weird to translate, but i'm assuming they mean backcomb. Most people here would want to skip that step anyway.) Do this if you want the bow to have a lot of volume. If you don't want the ribbon to have that much volume, it might be better to skip the backcombing. Stand the hair up, and scrunch it so it becomes small, and hide it inside the ribbon. Once the hair is hidden, put a pin to secure it. Do the same to the opposite side. If you want your hair to be neat, secure the shape of the bow on the two sides with a hairclip. Now we will make the front of hte bow. Take the hair that you previously brought to the front and bring it all the way to the back, but first attach a pin so that it hides the hairtie. Once you've brought it to the back, attach another pin, and then you can hide it into either part of the ribbon as you choose. Since you've already put a pin there to secure it, you'll have to really roll the hair to make it small, and put it in beween the pins. You may put another pin inside to secure it again

Tada! I wish my hair was long enough to try this! maybe when I buy my LF hohoho.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 29, 2009)

*I did it again lol*

I did the two buns again. They won't stay in for long, I'm off to the Netherlands tomorrow so my sis can braid my hair. 


(please don't pay any attention to how I sectioned my hair...seriously don't)


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Rei said:


> I actually saw this youtube video and had to post it here! Bow hair! How awesome  It's pretty creative, but for people who have longer hair (BSL-MBL) maybe APL can pull it off?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYn23fg-bO4&feature=related
> 
> ...



OMG, thats bow is adorable. 

subscribing to this thread. this is genius!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 29, 2009)

That bow updo is really cute. I'd probably put it on my daughter though.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, it's week 5 already!

Week 5: Doin' the TWIST

Here's your chance to pop in some flat twists - a lot or a little, your choice. Or maybe you will twist up your entire head.

Here's my interpretation. 2 flat  twists, curly ends pinned up, bun on the bottom....


----------



## krissyprissy (Jan 29, 2009)

I will be doing wigs because I can still look cute while protecting my hair.


----------



## hardymem (Feb 1, 2009)

These are not that good, I'm really bad at protective styles but here is a contribution from last week:


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 1, 2009)

hardymem said:


> These are not that good, I'm really bad at protective styles but here is a contribution from last week:



OoO that's cute! How did you do that? What's holding your hair up?


----------



## texasqt (Feb 1, 2009)

Just what I've been looking for! Thanks OP and contributors!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 1, 2009)

hardymem said:


> These are not that good, I'm really bad at protective styles but here is a contribution from last week:


 
I like it.  Your bun is nice and full! 



texasqt said:


> Just what I've been looking for! Thanks OP and contributors!!!


 
Great! This is helping to kick me out of my wet bun rut!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 1, 2009)

I know we're doing twists right now but I finally did a smooth side bun. I did a ponytail rollerset but it didn't dry all the way so I had a lot of poofy frizzy hair in the midde. The effect was as if I had teased it, so it came out pretty full.


----------



## hardymem (Feb 2, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> OoO that's cute! How did you do that? What's holding your hair up?


 
Thanks
Two ponytails in the back one low the other one lower but not tight.  then I twisted then swooped the bottom one and made it go up into the top one and just folded the top one over and kind of spread it out.  I used the plastic holding clips instead of bobbie pins.  I have to kindof hide my nape because it is jacked up so I try to stay low unless I have a really good gel for slicking.  sorry about the dirty mirror.  I have another from the back I will post tonite when I get home.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 2, 2009)

Got my hair braided I'm really happy, I'm gonna try to keep it for three months.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 4, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> Got my hair braided I'm really happy, I'm gonna try to keep it for three months.


 
That's so cute! I love the little side bun you have going on!

A couple of braids in the front look tight though, did it hurt? I am so tenderheaded, I still remember the braids I used to get as a child!  I used to act a mess!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 4, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> That's so cute! I love the little side bun you have going on!
> 
> *A couple of braids in the front look tight though, did it hurt?* I am so tenderheaded, I still remember the braids I used to get as a child!  I used to act a mess!


 
I noticed that after looking at the pic too, they don't hurt though. My sister has gotten much better in that aspect, now that she has children (two girls, she braids their hair too) cause back in the days I've never had problems with my hairline...hope it remains that way lol.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm so late with Week 6, but here it is, BANTU KNOTS!

I decided I liked mine best in a high bun. I will definitely be doing this again - I am 13.5 weeks post and have another 4 - 5 weeks to go!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Feb 10, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I'm so late with Week 6, but here it is, BANTU KNOTS!
> 
> I decided I liked mine best in a high bun. I will definitely be doing this again - I am 13.5 weeks post and have another 4 - 5 weeks to go!


 
That is so cute! You're about to make me consider these!


----------



## ccd (Feb 12, 2009)

AWWW! I need to be in here FOR REAL!!!!


----------



## dakotablu (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been lurkin from the start I'm currently in a full sew in until 3/1 I	CANT WAIT 2 TAKE IT OUT!!! especially looking at all of these buns.. looking lovely & elegant LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Late again with WEEK 7. Tomorrow is WEEK 8! 

Anyhow, this week is a technique, not a style. It is....
THE PONYTAIL ROLLERSET!

There have been lots of posts on this lately. SparklingFlame even has a YT tutorial. Well my version does not require any elastics, for those of you who don't want to use them.

Day 1: I wear my favorite, the wet bun.  This is great for a lazy day, plus it smooths down my roots like crazy!

Day 2: I take down the bun and roll the bottom of my hair with 6 rollers, sleep in them overnight.

The next morning I have curly ends which are a great base for other PS such as buns, french rolls and curly ponytails. I really like this method and plan on doing it a lot more! 

Here's a french roll:


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm still sportin' my braids. I washed and used an instant con on saturday.


----------



## joytimes10 (Feb 19, 2009)

My version of the Southern Tease.  I did this on 2/14/08 for valentines day.  I love this theard b/c I'm so tired of my boring pony.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Feb 19, 2009)

I definitely I have to follow this thread, I used to be so good with PS, now I’m kinda’ slacking up.  I know I’m late but I’ll start next week.  This should be an incentive to keep up with all of the other “no heat” challenges I have going on.

Butterfly, how often do you relax your hair???


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG, YOU READ MY MIND! WEEK 8's STYLE IS......(drum roll please)

THE SOUTHERN TEASE BUN!!!

I will edit my post tomorrow with my version.  I love the ST bun, it's so easy, yet looks intricate and makes your bun so full. For ladies that are not familiar with the technique, here are links. It literally takes her less than a minute to do! 

Version 1 on relaxed hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg

Version 2 on natural hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc3BzePp9VA&feature=channel_page



joytimes10 said:


> My version of the Southern Tease. I did this on 2/14/08 for valentines day. I love this theard b/c I'm so tired of my boring pony.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 19, 2009)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Butterfly, how often do you relax your hair???


 
Last year it was every 3 months, this year I am shooting for every 4 (I'll be 15 weeks post tomorrow). Next year I will shoot for every 5. The only problem is I have blonde highlights and going too long without a touch up looks bad.  I may have to darken the color so I can go longer. I'm addicted to stretching now, my hair has gotten crazy thick and I love my tiny little waves.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 20, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> WEEK 1: THE SIDE BUN
> 
> You can do it tight and neat like this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFB0Ky3MxIE&feature=channel_page
> ...


 

Your hair is sooooooooo pretty.  I love that color.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Feb 20, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Last year it was every 3 months, this year I am shooting for every 4 (I'll be 15 weeks post tomorrow). Next year I will shoot for every 5. The only problem is I have blonde highlights and going too long without a touch up looks bad.  I may have to darken the color so I can go longer. I'm addicted to stretching now, my hair has gotten crazy thick and I love my tiny little waves.


 
Wow! that's something to consider, I never thought I could stretch for 3 months when I first did it but I’ve done it all this time and it works.  Keep up the good work, your hair looks really good.  I’ll be joining you guys, I need some incentive, I have to retain they most I can so I can get a nice 4” trim erplexed so keep up the ideas coming…..


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Feb 20, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> My version of the Southern Tease. I did this on 2/14/08 for valentines day. I love this theard b/c I'm so tired of my boring pony.


 
this looks yum...


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 20, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> My version of the Southern Tease.  I did this on 2/14/08 for valentines day.  I love this theard b/c I'm so tired of my boring pony.



Gorgeous! But I know you're not going to post this fab bun and not give instructions


----------



## unalteredone (Feb 20, 2009)

here's my ST bun with a small flexi8:


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 21, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Gorgeous! But I know you're not going to post this fab bun and not give instructions


 
Hi 

I posted links to the original ST bun instructions on YT

Version 1 on relaxed hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg

Version 2 on natural hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc3BzePp9VA&feature=channel_page



hairdrama:{ said:


> Wow! that's something to consider, I never thought I could stretch for 3 months when I first did it but I’ve done it all this time and it works. Keep up the good work, your hair looks really good. I’ll be joining you guys, I need some incentive, I have to retain they most I can so I can get a nice 4” trim erplexed so keep up the ideas coming…..


 
Stretching DEFINITALY gets easier every time!  I *thought* I was getting my hair done in 2 weeks but now it looks like it will actually be 5. My hairdresser is out of town so I can only go on Saturdays, and she is booked.  So I'll be coming up with more ways to PS with lots of roots.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 21, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> here's my ST bun with a small flexi8:


 
Love!  So shiny.


----------



## cat eyes (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is all my updo's protective styling.


----------



## Asia Part II (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are really cool, Cat Eyes!  I'm especially curious about how you did the 6th one down.

Anyone have any cute ideas using scarves?  I liked the faux bob!  Any more?

Can't wait to take out my braids so I can try some of these!


----------



## cat eyes (Feb 23, 2009)

Asia Part II said:


> Those are really cool, Cat Eyes! I'm especially curious about how you did the 6th one down.
> 
> Anyone have any cute ideas using scarves? I liked the faux bob! Any more?
> 
> Can't wait to take out my braids so I can try some of these!


 

Cool..All of the bob's is my hair expect the last picture. The six picture I just twirled my hair to the side then pin with booby pins real simple. I want to start using scarves too.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Feb 23, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted links to the original ST bun instructions on YT
> 
> ...


 
more power to you girl, I would prob start streching longer this year too


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Feb 23, 2009)

So I'm joining you girls like I said. This week I’m starting with a French roll with flexirod ends, don’t have a name for it (maybe a curly French roll ) but here what I did.

Parted my hair like if I going to do a half down, half up:






Get the top out of the way and do a French roll at the bottom, secure it with bobby pins:






Get the ends of the French roll and put it together with the top to do a loose pony tail:






I put 6 ½” flexirods on the pony:






Sit under the dryer (I rewet my hair to set the curls) or air dry overnight. Comb your sides so that your part doesn't show, put the hair assc. of your choice. It looks like this when is done:































That's all folks!!!


----------



## AngelDoll (Feb 23, 2009)

hairdrama:{ said:


> So I'm joining you girls like I said. This week I’m starting with a French roll with flexirod ends, don’t have a name for it (maybe a curly French roll ) but here what I did.
> 
> Parted my hair like if I going to do a half down, half up:
> 
> ...



Your hair looks great!!! Thank you so much for sharing this tutorial with us. I will definitely have to try this.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Feb 23, 2009)

AngelDoll said:


> Your hair looks great!!! Thank you so much for sharing this tutorial with us. I will definitely have to try this.


 
Thanks AngelDoll, your is , love it!  Glad I can help!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Feb 24, 2009)

I need ideas for hair that is TOP of NECK LENGTH for protective styles...thanks!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 24, 2009)

cat eyes said:


> Here is all my updo's protective styling.


 
These look so elegant, and I love the way you accessorize! It makes your PS look intentional, not broke down tryna protect your ends. 



hairdrama:{ said:


> So I'm joining you girls like I said. This week I’m starting with a French roll with flexirod ends, don’t have a name for it (maybe a curly French roll ) but here what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is a neat idea...I will have to try it. :scratchch I love your technique!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 25, 2009)

Cat Eyes your styles are so elegant!!
The Southern Tease Bun is the greatest style ever invented!  Ha Ha!  I only have *snap* this much hair and I can do it.  And it looks cute.  I dressed it up with some flowers...


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 25, 2009)

MRJ1972 said:


> I need ideas for hair that is TOP of NECK LENGTH for protective styles...thanks!!


Cheat.   Make or purchase some clip in tracks and then you can do many more styles.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Feb 25, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites.  You can check out my fotki for more.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 25, 2009)

Cute hairdo's on this thread. 

I wear my hair in an updo or bun 99% of the time. I have some protective styles in my album:
http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/wavezncurlz/hair/
password: curlzorwavez 


my favorites:


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful, Wavezncurls! May I ask, how often do you take your style down?  I was reading a thread where a young lady was trying to figure out if she could make her protective style and then leave it in for three or four days, if it was not tight, at all.  What do you think?


----------



## Asia Part II (Feb 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Cat Eyes your styles are so elegant!!
> The Southern Tease Bun is the greatest style ever invented! Ha Ha! I only have *snap* this much hair and I can do it. And it looks cute. I dressed it up with some flowers...


 
This is soooo cute!  I love the orchids!  They look great with your hair.  This style is so simple and yet you could wear this hair to smth formal even!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Feb 25, 2009)

All these flowers look so nice, off to get some for next week............, good job ladies


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 25, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Beautiful, Wavezncurls! May I ask, how often do you take your style down? I was reading a thread where a young lady was trying to figure out if she could make her protective style and then leave it in for three or four days, if it was not tight, at all. What do you think?


 
I do mine daily- well, sometimes it might last two days if I can keep my scarf on all night. Not very convenient huh? I can't seem to do 2nd day hair for the life of me.


----------



## hardymem (Feb 26, 2009)

These were a couple of weeks ago, but been in my camera, hope yall can get an idea of what the style looked like. My hair is thinning in the back so my choice for protective styles are limited.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 27, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Cat Eyes your styles are so elegant!!
> The Southern Tease Bun is the greatest style ever invented! Ha Ha! I only have *snap* this much hair and I can do it. And it looks cute. I dressed it up with some flowers...


 
Those white flowers are so elegant! I love how you ladies are doin' it up! 



wavezncurlz said:


> Cute hairdo's on this thread.
> 
> I wear my hair in an updo or bun 99% of the time. I have some protective styles in my album:
> http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/wavezncurlz/hair/
> ...


 
Your hair is seriously pretty and I love that brownish flower! Great inspiration here! I've been wearing my hair down and I will be one more day, but after that back into the PS's I go!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's one of my versions of the Southern Tease bun. I love how it looks different on everyone. I want to try it again because it came out a little tighter the last time I did it.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 1, 2009)

hardymem said:


> These were a couple of weeks ago, but been in my camera, hope yall can get an idea of what the style looked like. My hair is thinning in the back so my choice for protective styles are limited.


 
So nice, I love french twists


----------



## Allandra (Mar 1, 2009)

The bun with the flower look so good on you.  I love it.




civic4800 said:


> Nice idea!! Here's my interpretation of the Week 1 side bun.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 1, 2009)

Can I join? I'll just be doing flat twists or 2 strand twists without extensions.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm loving this thread.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is my everyday style...mostly 2 buns in the back...\









and my 50's protective styling..i think the rockabilly hairstyles are great options too...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 1, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> and my 50's protective styling..i think the rockabilly hairstyles are great options too...


 
What an elegant do!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL book marking this thread for Dec 2009 - - I'll be able to do the fly up-do's after I get my Pibbs...and some length! LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 1, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> Here is my everyday style...mostly 2 buns in the back...\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl you and your hair and your baby girl are beautiful!! 

And I like that tat on your neck...I want to get one there too but I'm scared


----------



## bigdeelight (Mar 1, 2009)

Very pretty styles ladies! My bun is boring and very normal lol


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 1, 2009)

my faves!........





Butterfly08 said:


> Here are my double buns:


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 1, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> LOL book marking this thread for Dec 2009 - - I'll be able to do the fly up-do's after I get my Pibbs...and some length! LOL


 



asummertyme said:


> my faves!........


 
TY!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 1, 2009)

love these too!





cat eyes said:


> Here is all my updo's protective styling.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 1, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Girl you and your hair and your baby girl are beautiful!!
> 
> And I like that tat on your neck...I want to get one there too but I'm scared


 yes girl..be afraid..lol..it hurt!


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Soooo cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpRKt7oHRC0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9C8xzhI_nQ


----------



## Asia Part II (Mar 2, 2009)

Those are cool, Sheba!  I really like that first one!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 3, 2009)

*MORE BEAUTIFUL FLOWER INSPIRED BUNS!! *



asummertyme said:


> Here is my everyday style...mostly 2 buns in the back...\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's a side braid ending up in a bun and secured with a flexi-8. It's a little blurry, hope you can see it.





Here is an older version of this hairdo with a fancy ponytail holder. You can see the braid better on this one.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 3, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> Here's a side braid ending up in a bun and secured with a flexi-8. It's a little blurry, hope you can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOVE!


----------



## SouthernTease (Mar 3, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Here's one of my versions of the Southern Tease bun. I love how it looks different on everyone. I want to try it again because it came out a little tighter the last time I did it.




Super cute... now that my hair is getting longer... my bun is not looking like it did when I first started doing but I like how it's beginning to become something else.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 4, 2009)

very nice...!





wavezncurlz said:


> Here's a side braid ending up in a bun and secured with a flexi-8. It's a little blurry, hope you can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm 2 weeks behind , so here goes:

WEEK 9: STICKS AND STONES

I took a french roll with curly ends and added a wooden stick and small rhinestone butterfly clip. To get my hair curly without heat I used my favorite method of wet bun on day 1, and on day 2 I rolled the ends of my hair. Very easy and effective.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 5, 2009)

Whew it's week 10 already?   Here goes:

WEEK 10 - DOIN' THE TWIST PART DEUX

I used a loose elastic and put my hair into a low ponytail. I parted the base of the ponytail above the elastic, looped my ponytail up and through the part and let the ends hang free. It formed kind of a bun with a little tail. Then I popped on a flower so I could be like the lovely flower ladies all through this thread!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 5, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Whew it's week 10 already?   Here goes:
> 
> WEEK 10 - DOIN' THE TWIST PART DEUX
> 
> I used a loose elastic and put my hair into a low ponytail. I parted the base of the ponytail above the elastic, looped my ponytail up and through the part and let the ends hang free. It formed kind of a bun with a little tail. Then I popped on a flower so I could be like the lovely flower ladies all through this thread!


 

Ok, you might have to talk to me like I'm four...LOL

I didn't get the part after you parted the hair above the elastic. Can you explain again please cuz I love this do!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 6, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Soooo cute!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpRKt7oHRC0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9C8xzhI_nQ


 
Sheba is that your hair?! It is soooooooooooo thick and pretty. 



arr1216 said:


> Ok, you might have to talk to me like I'm four...LOL
> 
> I didn't get the part after you parted the hair above the elastic. Can you explain again please cuz I love this do!


 
 Lemme try again.

Put your hair in a low, loose ponytail.
Stick your finger right above the elastic and poke a hole all the way through so your finger is poking down and touching your neck. Leave your finger there.
Grab your ponytail with the other hand and pull it up towards the ceiling
Start stuffing it into the hole from the base (not the ends) until it is fully looped around the elastic and the ends of your hair are sticking out and hanging down.
If that still doesn't make sense  here is the YT tut that I jacked it from. 

Scroll to the 5:00 point, and try to ignore the annoying music. erplexed


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 6, 2009)

just love this one too..buns with flowers are just soo pretty ...


Butterfly08 said:


> Whew it's week 10 already?   Here goes:
> 
> WEEK 10 - DOIN' THE TWIST PART DEUX
> 
> I used a loose elastic and put my hair into a low ponytail. I parted the base of the ponytail above the elastic, looped my ponytail up and through the part and let the ends hang free. It formed kind of a bun with a little tail. Then I popped on a flower so I could be like the lovely flower ladies all through this thread!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 6, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Lemme try again.
> Put your hair in a low, loose ponytail.
> Stick your finger right above the elastic and poke a hole all the way through so your finger is poking down and touching your neck. Leave your finger there.
> Grab your ponytail with the other hand and pull it up towards the ceiling
> ...


 
Ok, this makes sense, but there was no link to the youtube video...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 6, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> Ok, this makes sense, but there was no link to the youtube video...


 
Sorry! 

Here it is.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKbXLZkiGo&feature=channel_page


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Sheba is that your hair?! It is soooooooooooo thick and pretty.


 
nooooo   Those were tree braids.  They were indeed thick and pretty though!    That'll be me this time, next year, though!  

I'll add a pic of my real hair in my siggy.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 6, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> nooooo  Those were tree braids. They were indeed thick and pretty though!  That'll be me this time, next year, though!
> 
> I'll add a pic of my real hair in my siggy.


 
I meant was that you in the YT tuts? Your hair looks thick in your siggy too.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 6, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Here it is.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKbXLZkiGo&feature=channel_page


 

LOVEIT! I will be trying this soon.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 6, 2009)

I also liked the yt tutorials Sheba posted.


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Wavesncurlz!  I ran across them while watching hair vids on youtube.  They're not me, but I wanted to share.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 7, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Whew it's week 10 already?   Here goes:
> 
> WEEK 10 - DOIN' THE TWIST PART DEUX
> 
> I used a loose elastic and put my hair into a low ponytail. I parted the base of the ponytail above the elastic, looped my ponytail up and through the part and let the ends hang free. It formed kind of a bun with a little tail. Then I popped on a flower so I could be like the lovely flower ladies all through this thread!


 
Loving this style, it looks great on you.  Defn. need to get me some flowers.....


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 8, 2009)

^^TY! I'm gonna try to pick more up now that Spring is on the way.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 8, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> ^^TY! I'm gonna try to pick more up now that Spring is on the way.


 me too..I have to pick up some of those flowers barettes...


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 17, 2009)

Girl……….I still didn’t get the flowers………erplexed, but definitely need to get them soon….all these looks are . 

I used heat this passed weekend because I had an important event, but here are the pics for the last couple of weeks:

French Braid:

















Southerntease Bun:







Will get back on track next week….


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 17, 2009)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Girl……….I still didn’t get the flowers………erplexed, but definitely need to get them soon….all these looks are .
> 
> I used heat this passed weekend because I had an important event, but here are the pics for the last couple of weeks:
> 
> French Braid:


 
I love all the styles you posted, but wow, next week's style was going to be a braid!!! Y'all keep reading my mind! 

Lemme catch up and post last week's style.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 17, 2009)

WEEK 11  - WORLDS OF CURLS

I can't believe I forgot about this style, it was one of my staples. Basically a wet set with curls hanging in the front and a french roll in the back. Usually it's a lot fuller but I used larger rollers so it's more of a wave.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 17, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> WEEK 11 - WORLDS OF CURLS
> 
> I can't believe I forgot about this style, it was one of my staples. Basically a wet set with curls hanging in the front and a french roll in the back. Usually it's a lot fuller but I used larger rollers so it's more of a wave.


 
So cute! Do you rollerset your whole hair of just the sides and the tips or the french roll??? 
Off topic:  I'm curious to see your relaxer results........_you might be MBL_


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 17, 2009)

Love these last looks! Beautiful. Keep em coming.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 17, 2009)

hairdrama:{ said:


> So cute! Do you rollerset your whole hair of just the sides and the tips or the french roll???
> Off topic: I'm curious to see your relaxer results........_you might be MBL_


 
I rolled my entire head this time. I have been experimenting lately with pony tail sets and they are awesome!  The curls are loose because I used huge rollers. It's okay if you want the curls to hang lower, but it doesn't work as well if you want the curls to last several days.

I doubt I'm MBL, but I sure would be happy!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to post the new week's style tomorrow!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 20, 2009)

This is the other (I call it *reversed*) French braid. I did it on straightened hair so it looks silkier comparing it to the one I did last week on air dried hair; although my hair was kind of messy already by the time I took these pictures.


Reversed French Braid:


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Mar 20, 2009)

I will be doing french rolls for the entire duration


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 20, 2009)

hairdrama - that reverse french braid brings back memories. I wore this style the whole time I was in school. And as I recall, my hair grew like mad. thanks for the trip down memory lane. I'll be using this hairstyle more often.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 21, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> hairdrama - that reverse french braid brings back memories. I wore this style the whole time I was in school. And as I recall, my hair grew like mad. thanks for the trip down memory lane. I'll be using this hairstyle more often.


 
 Yes, I used to do it more often as well, so now I'm revisiting my good ole styles, I love it, it's very "protective", that is something I like about braids, hair stays moisturized all day and when I take it down I love the soft waves I get from it.......


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 22, 2009)

hairdrama:{ said:


> This is the other (I call it *reversed*) French braid. I did it on straightened hair so it looks silkier comparing it to the one I did last week on air dried hair; although my hair was kind of messy already by the time I took these pictures.
> 
> 
> Reversed French Braid:


 
I remember this style.  We called it something else though! It looks really nice on you! 

I'm behind again with the style of the week so I will just post 2 on Thursday. I have one that I need to download but I'll wait and do both at the same time.

Keep the styles comin' ladies!


----------



## RDT (Mar 26, 2009)

What size is your braided phony bun?


----------



## RDT (Mar 26, 2009)

I love this style, I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 26, 2009)

Week 12 (yes I'm 2 weeks behind ): Spring Flowers:

I let my hair air dry, twisted up into a french roll and let the ends free. Then I added a flower. 
 I am 19 weeks post, almost 20!!!  Perming this Saturday! :woohoo:


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 26, 2009)

WEEK 13: STICK A FLOWER ON IT AGAIN! 

I promise I'll have some better styles for the next few weeks! 

If you have a boring ole bun, just stick a flower on it to liven it up. I found tons of great ones at the DOLLAR TREE! I got orange and purple but plan to go back for red, hot pink and white.


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Mar 26, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> WEEK 13: STICK A FLOWER ON IT AGAIN!
> 
> I promise I'll have some better styles for the next few weeks!
> 
> If you have a boring ole bun, just stick a flower on it to liven it up. I found tons of great ones at the DOLLAR TREE! I got orange and purple but plan to go back for red, hot pink and white.


 

wow thats a great idea! i would have never thought about flowers from the dollar store. thankz!!


----------



## Asia Part II (Mar 27, 2009)

Styles I've been playin with forr work....


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 27, 2009)

Asia Part II said:


> Styles I've been playin with forr work....


 

I like the first bun.  How did you do it?  I like the fact that the ends are protected.


----------



## Asia Part II (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks!  You remember topsy tail from back in the day?  Basically an inside-out pony tail?  That's what I did.  Then I tucked the ends up and under and pinned them.  Excuse the lopsidedness.  I fixed it after I took the pic, but didn't have time to take another.  I also tried this with braiding the ends before I tucked them under.  That wasn't bad, either.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah I remember.  I used to have one.


----------



## hillytmj (Mar 27, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Week 12 (yes I'm 2 weeks behind ): Spring Flowers:
> 
> I let my hair air dry, twisted up into a french roll and let the ends free. Then I added a flower.
> I am 19 weeks post, almost 20!!!  Perming this Saturday! :woohoo:
> ...


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 28, 2009)

I came across this youtube video with how-tos for a number of protective styles: link


----------



## LaLaa (Mar 28, 2009)

Im doing this now. Im stretching my relaxer for a year and have been wearing wigs for the first 6 months and im going to continue to wear wigs the next 6 months. I hope it works out for me. This is my first time stretching for a year so i hope it turns out good.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Asia Part II said:


> Styles I've been playin with forr work....


 
Beautiful! I especially love the first style. I think I understand how you did this. If I have it right then I have done a similar style. I will try it again. 



Miss*Tress said:


> I came across this youtube video with how-tos for a number of protective styles: link


 
I've seen this one before!  Can you tell I'm on YT waaaaaaay too much!  What I love is how quickly she whips all those styles together! 



LaLaa said:


> Im doing this now. Im stretching my relaxer for a year and have been wearing wigs for the first 6 months and im going to continue to wear wigs the next 6 months. I hope it works out for me. This is my first time stretching for a year so i hope it turns out good.


 
Good luck!!! A year is a long time. One of our members, Sylver2, stretches for a year. Check her out on YT if you haven't already, she has some GREAT tips that helped me get through my 4.5 stretch.


----------



## yuriko (Mar 29, 2009)

Where do y'all buy your flower accessories from? They are so cute!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay, did my first set of 2 strand twists! They're not perfect, but I did them! I am getting the hang of this!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 29, 2009)

yuriko said:


> Where do y'all buy your flower accessories from? They are so cute!!


 
 Michael's (craft store).  I buy the bulk silk flowers and cut the blooms off as needed.


----------



## unalteredone (Mar 30, 2009)

Here are 2 PS's that i tried out today. with my new hair toy... a hair fork (2 prongs)

The first 2 pics: after i had done 4 flat twists on my hair for the night. I took them out and did a sorts southern tease bun. I just put it higher and then pinned down the sides so that it looked more round. It looks like a nice, full bun, much fuller than my round buns usually look. 

The second 2 pics: a sort of inside out double tails up.  I washed and DCed, then blowdryed and Caruso rolled my ends. I parted my hair in half, and then twisted both parts up and in towards each other. i stuck my hair fork in between them, such that one prong was stabbing the middle of each little twist.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 31, 2009)

yuriko said:


> Where do y'all buy your flower accessories from? They are so cute!!


 
The Dollar Tree! They have some cute flower blooms. I cut them off, leaving a little stem, then stick into my hair.



unalteredone said:


> Here are 2 PS's that i tried out today. with my new hair toy... a hair fork (2 prongs)
> 
> The first 2 pics: after i had done 4 flat twists on my hair for the night. I took them out and did a sorts southern tease bun. I just put it higher and then pinned down the sides so that it looked more round. It looks like a nice, full bun, much fuller than my round buns usually look.
> 
> The second 2 pics: a sort of inside out double tails up. I washed and DCed, then blowdryed and Caruso rolled my ends. I parted my hair in half, and then twisted both parts up and in towards each other. i stuck my hair fork in between them, such that one prong was stabbing the middle of each little twist.


 
I love both of them, especially the first one!


----------



## Asia Part II (Mar 31, 2009)

My experiment for the day...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like that ^^. Is it a high bun? I want to try a high bun tomorrow.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Apr 1, 2009)

Did not take pics for last week's style ; but you guys were right about the flower, I got a lot of compliments on it........


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Apr 1, 2009)

hillytmj said:


> Butterfly08 said:
> 
> 
> > Week 12 (yes I'm 2 weeks behind ): Spring Flowers:
> ...


----------



## Asia Part II (Apr 1, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I like that ^^. Is it a high bun? I want to try a high bun tomorrow.


 
Thx!  I divided my hair into a top and bottom half. I styled the top half into a bun. Then I took the bottom half and wrapped it up and around the bun and secured with pins.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm behind again.  This time I have a legitimate excuse.  A tree fell on our house during a storm so we've been staying in a hotel. I have a feeling I will be doing a lot of protective styles over the next few months because I will just not feel like dealing with it. When I get annoyed I hate my hair on my neck!!!!!! After we get settled I'll be back and I'll post more styles to catch up. Just wanted to encourage everyone to keep PS'ing!!!

In the meantime, feel free to add your suggestions (and pics ). I know someone did a braided style and I may try that one and take a pic.

Take care guys!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's a style I found today, but haven't yet tried.












Inspiration






Instructions


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 3, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Hi guys, I'm behind again.  This time I have a legitimate excuse.  A tree fell on our house during a storm so we've been staying in a hotel.


That's a tough break, Butterfly08. Thankfully, no one was hurt.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 4, 2009)

hairdrama:{ said:


> hillytmj said:
> 
> 
> > me me , are you getting hightlights on the same day???
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 4, 2009)

that is super gorgeous. i would try it if i had more hair!!!



Miss*Tress said:


> Here's a style I found today, but haven't yet tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Alright, so I decided to test the "Southern Tease" bun for myself after I saw this YT video tutorial on the mane & chic website. The girl has shorter hair than I do so I figured if she can do it, I have no excuses... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_-X.../tag/Do+Your+Own+Hair&feature=player_embedded

I prefer higher buns so I tried to start by placing my ends closer to the crown. I bobby pinned the bottom so i didn't have any loose hair hanging. I prefer things a little messy too. I was working with 4 day old roller set hair, so my hair was especially limp looking... I scrunched my hair at the top with my fingers for a little volume and there you have it.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Apr 6, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Hi guys, I'm behind again.  This time I have a legitimate excuse.  A tree fell on our house during a storm so we've been staying in a hotel. I have a feeling I will be doing a lot of protective styles over the next few months because I will just not feel like dealing with it. When I get annoyed I hate my hair on my neck!!!!!! After we get settled I'll be back and I'll post more styles to catch up. Just wanted to encourage everyone to keep PS'ing!!!
> 
> In the meantime, feel free to add your suggestions (and pics ). I know someone did a braided style and I may try that one and take a pic.
> 
> Take care guys!


 
Oh wow! sorry about that ....


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Apr 6, 2009)

Miss*Tress said:


> Here's a style I found today, but haven't yet tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This is really cute


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 25, 2009)

OK its been a hot minute since we've posted here Ladies.  Butterfly I hope everything is going well with your house. 
I've been using clip in tracks for my protective style.  I bought some hair, cut it into small sections and sewed some clips onto it.  The hair is curled and I just put three tracks in the back of my head each morning. I make ponytails and buns.  

Its nothing spectacular to look at so I haven't taken any pics.  Its just a technique that can be used for those of us with NL/SL hair that's too thin for a decent bun.


----------



## hillytmj (Apr 26, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry I've been MIA. My housing situation is coming together, just waiting on the insurance check so we can get the repairs started!!!!

I did a bantu knot out (with rollers on the end) and formed a curly bun. I'll take a pic before I go to bed and post later this week.


----------



## Msmia (Apr 29, 2009)

I found this website today:

http://www.todaystylist.com/chignons.htm

and it gave me some ideas on making some fake hair pieces and chignons.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 30, 2009)

Week #: IDK, sorry lost count 
Style: S Roll

I have been back to my old faithful wet bun rut, been so swamped and not very creative. erplexed The good thing is after 3 days of wet bunning my ends formed a nice circular shape, which helped me to form an S french roll. It could have been a figure 8 if I had secured the ends a little tighter.


----------



## hillytmj (May 1, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Week #: IDK, sorry lost count
> Style: S Roll
> 
> I have been back to my old faithful wet bun rut, been so swamped and not very creative. erplexed The good thing is after 3 days of wet bunning my ends formed a nice circular shape, which helped me to form an S french roll. It could have been a figure 8 if I had secured the ends a little tighter.


 
very cute! I like this style and it sounds like it's easy to do.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jun 3, 2009)

bump ladies, great inspiration


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 3, 2009)

^Thanks for bumping. I've been so unbelievably overwhelmed lately. I promise I'll come back to this before the end of 2009. In the meantime ladies, please post your latest PS!!!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 10, 2009)

Bumping again, what happenned to everyone?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 12, 2009)

^^I had a housing related disaster and after having to move that really threw me off. I'm so far behind I wonder if I should just post a few styles anyway....:scratchch


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jun 12, 2009)

Please post a few styles anyway....Pretty Please  I especially need them now since a beautician cut 4-5 inches off of my chopped all over. I have to hide my hair until it has enough length to cut it.  I plan on flat ironing it tomorrow so I can began to monitor my progress.  SO please every one of you protective style gurus please show me/us some love.

Meredith


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm rollersetting tonight but I'll come up with a style to post this week.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 16, 2009)

Great idea and beautiful styles ladies. 

Big UP!


----------



## mrsmercery (Jun 17, 2009)

I definitely enjoy your styles and love your hair-but I'm hoping more so than anything all is well with you. I won't be selfish, take care of you and your household 1st!


----------



## cestlachic. (Jun 18, 2009)

bumping.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 19, 2009)

TY Mrsmercery. 

I see you cest - I promise to post another style this weekend.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's a simple yet elegant style: video tutorial


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been using curls as a protective style for the last month or so.  I use flexirods overnight and it works out really well.  I've kept my ends up off my collar the whole time.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello!!!!  Ladies we fell off!!  Don't tell me we ran out of ideas????


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I miss this thread. My latest is my in my signature. Pony with four small twists pinned up with a decorative duckbill.


----------



## janaq2003 (Oct 15, 2009)

I need some ideas! Where is everyone?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been crazy busy!!!  I need to get back to this once I settle down.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG this should totally be done for natural hair..and shorter hair. I wish I was this creative to come up with styles but would totally love to be apart of this for natural women so I can get some ideas and stop wearing the same ole same ole.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 22, 2010)

Bump

Will there be a new one for 2010?


----------



## taz007 (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking for protective style ideas and inspiration ...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ladies I'm sorry, life happened to me in 2009.  I couldn't keep up. I'll see what I can do for 2010.


----------



## CrissieD (Jun 28, 2010)

Bump can someone do another one of these protective style challenges. I wish I could've joined this one


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 30, 2010)

CrissieD said:


> Bump can someone do another one of these protective style challenges. I wish I could've joined this one


 
 Would anyone be interested in doing another challenge like this but for a shorter time period? We could do 3 months & then if we can keep up with it & want to go for 3 more, we can. 

I've been doing my bun research on YT b/c it's 2 hot for wigs & I just can't afford a weave or tree braids at the present time. 

If we have some takers, I'd be more than happy to start a thread.


----------



## CrissieD (Jun 30, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing another challenge like this but for a shorter time period? We could do 3 months & then if we can keep up with it & want to go for 3 more, we can.
> 
> I've been doing my bun research on YT b/c it's 2 hot for wigs & I just can't afford a weave or tree braids at the present time.
> 
> If we have some takers, I'd be more than happy to start a thread.


 
I'm interested :bouncegre


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 30, 2010)

CrissieD said:


> Bump can someone do another one of these protective style challenges. I wish I could've joined this one



Omg crissieD ur a saint! I was looking everywhere for this thread!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't find it in the search beause I type the wrong number of weeks and thought it was actually days. Long story.....THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!



nakialovesshoes said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing another challenge like this but for a shorter time period? We could do 3 months & then if we can keep up with it & want to go for 3 more, we can.
> 
> I've been doing my bun research on YT b/c it's 2 hot for wigs & I just can't afford a weave or tree braids at the present time.
> 
> If we have some takers, I'd be more than happy to start a thread.



I'm down


----------



## CrissieD (Jun 30, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> Omg crissieD ur a saint! I was looking everywhere for this thread!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't find it in the search beause I type the wrong number of weeks and thought it was actually days. Long story.....THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down


 

No problemo. I am a slow grower too so I NEED to PS in order to retain anything


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 30, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing another challenge like this but for a shorter time period? We could do 3 months & then if we can keep up with it & want to go for 3 more, we can.
> 
> I've been doing my bun research on YT b/c it's 2 hot for wigs & I just can't afford a weave or tree braids at the present time.
> 
> If we have some takers, I'd be more than happy to start a thread.


 
I'm down. Can someone post the link to the new thread in here? I'm still subscribed to this one. I hardly ever visit the hair board now that we got our Nail Fanatics board.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am in!  

Where's the thread?


----------



## taz007 (Jun 30, 2010)

Bumping .....


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 1, 2010)

Okay, I'll start the thread & I will link this one. Butterfly I may borrow from your original post.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 1, 2010)

New thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11398870#post11398870


----------



## trendsetta25 (Apr 27, 2011)

bumping because i love this thread! Great ideas...and the pics start on the first page.... 


don't kill me...i know there was an updated thread


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 3, 2011)

I feel so guilty everytime this thread is bumped. I wish I had the time to keep it up for a whole year!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## CrissieD (May 4, 2011)

I feel kind of guilty too because I requested a new one


----------

